
macOS 10.13.3 fixes the Intel KPTI issue - misterdata
https://twitter.com/aionescu/status/948609809540046849/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.macrumors.com%2F
======
rconti
10.13.2 actually.

>Say hello to the "Double Map" since 10.13.2 -- and with some surprises in
10.13.3

> Question: Is that right that there is need for 10.13.3 for full bug
> mitigation?

> No, sorry, did not mean to imply that. There are some changes in 10.13.3 but
> they shouldn't affect the quality of the mitigation _as far as I can see_

------
faitswulff
It's a nice surprise to read some good news about Apple's software
engineering, for once.

~~~
gumby
“For a change.” They’ve got some deserved bad press lately, but “for once” is
absurd.

~~~
acdha
I think this says more about the online culture which draws attention to
problems real, exaggerated, and imaginary in equal levels.

~~~
woolvalley
With a memory set of about 1 month.

------
qubex
Any noticeable performance penalty? Any benchmarks?

~~~
faitswulff
From the Twitter thread:

> The performance drop on a system with PCID is minimal. Most Macs have PCID.

[https://twitter.com/aionescu/status/948613035861553152](https://twitter.com/aionescu/status/948613035861553152)

~~~
Matt3o12_
Could you eleblrate what PCID is and which models (CPUs) Support that?

~~~
tadfisher
Process context identifiers, which are basically tags for regions of
cache/TLB, allowing for fast context switching on multi-CPU systems.

Introduced in Haswell I believe.

~~~
jorvi
Reading the Twitter responses PCID was introduced with Westmere and INVPCID
with Haswell.

------
mnm1
What about 10.12 and earlier versions?

~~~
hivacruz
I hope so. As far as I know, the three latest OS X versions get Security
Updates. So it should be 10.11+

------
zimbatm
Does it restore the passwordless login feature? :p

------
acdha
According to that tweet 10.13.2, the latest public release, fixes it and
10.13.3 will have some improvements.

